# New York City from Hell Gate Bridge



## jis (Apr 3, 2010)

Another one for those of you who are far away from New York. This is for you to experience the view of New York City while riding on an Amtrak Northeast Regional across the Hell Gate Bridge on a sunny winter morning.

.
Enjoy!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 3, 2010)

For those that might not know, the bridge that you see right in front of the video is the Triborough Bridge, now renamed the RFK Memorial Bridge. It was originally named the Triborough, which is what most New Yorkers still call it, because it connects the Borough of Queens with the Boroughs of Manhattan and the Bronx.


----------



## had8ley (Apr 15, 2010)

Just how did the "Hell Gate" gets its name? In pre-Amtrak days it was a rarity to travel over it as the New Haven RR trains to Boston startred/terminated at GCT. Only the thru Boston-Washington trains used the Hell Gate into Penn Station. I notice one track taken up and the outer track with re-railer rail. Are all three tracks still in use?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 15, 2010)

had8ley said:


> Just how did the "Hell Gate" gets its name?


It was named after the section of the East River that it spans, the Hell Gate. It's actually a coruption of the Dutch word Hellegat, which presumably was used to name that section of the river because it's a very trecherous section of river with lots of cross currents, rocks, and swift moving water. Before modern powered boats came along, one estimate had more than 100 ships sinking in that area that the Army core of engineers eventually had to clean up.



had8ley said:


> I notice one track taken up and the outer track with re-railer rail. Are all three tracks still in use?


Yes, all three remaining tracks are still in use. The two closest to the city or on the west/south side of the bridge are still used by Amtrak and remain electrified. The third northern/eastern track is freight only and is not powered anymore. The fourth freight track was abandoned in the mid 70's.


----------

